# Lavamel



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i've read in a few places now that in lavamels the lava gene is co-dominant with the amelanistic gene. has anyone heard this, or can anyone confirm or dispute it? any help would be appreciated cos i've just got a lavamel up on the morph guide (thanks oliver!), and could do with adding a little to the description.

Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake colour morph guide


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

According to several threads on www.cornsnakes.com Joe Pierce (the original founder of the Lava line) explains Lavas and the test breeding he did wht them. From this it looks like Lava isn't on the same gene locus as Amel - a Lavamel is a double homozygous animal, carrying two copies of Amel and two copies of Lava. If you breed an Amel to a Lava you get normals het for amel and lava.

This is totally different to Ultra, which is carried on the same gene locus as Amel and is codominant to it - and thus produces Ultramel when you breed an Amel to an Ultra.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats it, lavamel isnt co dom.
oli on here will be breeding them this year, i dont think there will be too many about.
i have a pair but they are young.
i do have lava and ice and am planning on breeding those later this year.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

thank you! i must have read it wrong, cos i think i saw it on cornsnakes.com among other places


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well they are well ahead of us, but i havent heard anythin... and if that was the case, well oli would certainly be laughing


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

yea how sweet would that be if Lava was co-dom lol.
this years females to get the lavamel treatment are the lavamel female, a female butter, a female ghost motley and a female anery which im picking up from Dex soon.
Breeding with the butter would give 50% lavamels instantly, its always worth a try, my male could just decide to be a good boy and be Co-Dom :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

alright, don't rub it in, lol! Now i've read it properley without the help of Mr J. Daniel i feel a right wally!!:roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

j.daniel? who dat then?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> j.daniel? who dat then?


:halo: errrrmmmm..... dunno, but apparently he's mates with mr lamb, mr bacardi and mr smirnoff.......


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh i got ya, hes a distant relative of the famous mr 1664? lol​


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah thats him! arthur guiness's brother


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Mix him with I.L.Weed and you get a rite problem :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

arthur guiness? THATS Not very pint sized :lol2:


----------

